# Audio problem



## HamDiddy (Feb 10, 2009)

hello, I am new to full-filling my addiction to quality sound. My first task I have conjured is to connect a pair of self powered speakers to my PC(sound card)

The sound cards inputs are:
Line 1-5 input
TOSLINK IN
TOSLINK OUT

Speakers:
XLR
TRS

+ The Speakers must be connected



Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Joe, SO what your saying is the speakers have XLR and 1/4" TRS inputs? if this is so you will need to either build or buy an adapter that will go from 3.5mm stereo to two 1/4" (mono) TS connectors. Then you can just use a standard guitar cable to connect to your speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

HamDiddy said:


> hello, I am new to full-filling my addiction to quality sound. My first task I have conjured is to connect a pair of self powered speakers to my PC(sound card)
> 
> The sound cards inputs are:
> Line 1-5 input
> ...


You seem to say that the sound card has only a TOSlink output (digital) while the speakers have an XLR/TRS input jack but you do not say whether they are analog or digital. Much more clarification is needed.

Kal


----------

